# Two knots



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Heres a great idea for you. 


Compile all your recipes and photos then make a little cookbook for friends an family.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, Did that already.:smile: no pics though. :sad:
Made many copies for family and friends.
It’s in a loose leaf format divided into sections for
appetizers, Pasta & main dishes, desserts etc...

All the recipes can be lifted out from the plastic sleeves
for addition notes or changes.

Sadly, all the recipes are lost when the old computer
crashed...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

So now you need a scanner.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Years ago I used some gal's neat little recipe card box ( remember those ?) and made handiest router bit storage box.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> So now you need a scanner.


I actually did make copies for a friend that nagged, nagged, nagged me
for copies...I won’t do that again, even though now there are copy
machines that will copy stacks of paper...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I still have my mother's old recipe box stuffed full of favorites from everywhere, many in her own hand writing. Shall I say "priceless".

My son borrowed it and copied them all being careful to put them all back in the same disorder. When I pass I know who will get that. Copies are nice but the original is best.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where is she?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Where is she?


I've seen her logged on since posting in this thread but haven't noticed her posting, might have missed that though.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> I've seen her logged on since posting in this thread but haven't noticed her posting, might have missed that though.


You can look at a member's Profile>Statistics>Posts.:smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> You can look at a member's Profile>Statistics>Posts.:smile:


Saying she's on right now and spying on us in this thread. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

TK is on right now according to the green dot. Maybe she's tired of cooking and wants to build or tear down something.


----------

